
Build Laravel Applications faster, Easy to install, Effortless to customize - getspooky
https://github.com/getspooky/laravelDash
======
getspooky
LaravelDash provides a powerful user interfaces for CRUD (create, read,
update, delete) operations for Laravel applications. It offers additonal
features including Charts , Panel Management , Settings , Payment System and
Store

